# Sick goat



## tbarry2185 (Aug 6, 2013)

I am brand new to goats we have two goats about 4 months old and 2 about 2 years old... These are fainting goats.  I went into the barn this morning to give some grain and refill hay.  I say like playdoe like poop on floor in some spots not pellets... I looked at the one four month old and tail had some poop on it and so knew it was her.  Her tail is only halfway up didn't really want grain but was nibbling on hay.  This goat is not vaccinated as the lady did not vaccinate her heard.  She was wormed with invomectin about 10 days ago.  Again I am brand new to goats what do I do?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 6, 2013)

Get some fresh poop from her and have a vet run a fecal for worms and coccidia. I would start treatment for coccidia right away as young kids are very susceptible to it and the can have long term affects if not treated right away. When the vet lets you know what kinds of worms she has, you can use an appropriate dewormer at that point.


----------



## tbarry2185 (Aug 6, 2013)

What is best treatment for coccidea? Many sites seem to say albon? Goat vets are far and inbetween around here.  Our dogs vet said he would help out and prescribe antibiotic and check stool.  He doesn't do farm animals but treats exotics so not just dog cat vet....


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 6, 2013)

I like the dimethox 40% injectible, given orally, but I think there is a really good sticky at the beginning of this "diseases-goats" section with several different doses for different treatments.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10922


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 6, 2013)

If your vet will at least do the fecals for you, that can be a really great thing to take advantage of. Neither of the cat/dog vets in my town will run them for me and my goat vet is an hour away.


----------



## tbarry2185 (Aug 6, 2013)

Got fresh poop my wife is going to take down to vet... See he also does reptiles and small animals so technically not just dog cat lol.... I mean she is eating hay saw her drink walking with heard but tail half way down.  I have her a dose I probiotic.... I have to go to work so wife is going to watch her and see what fecal shows...


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 6, 2013)

If she was wormed 10 days ago I would lean toward the worked causing the tummy issue. Mine did the same thing but they were like dog logs and had loss of appetite. With round 2 of worming I used prbios and things went much better. Only a few dog logs and no loss of appetite.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 6, 2013)

Vaccinate the goat with CD&T soon.  There are other vaccinations out there to consider but this is one is standard procedure for keeping your goats healthy (and alive).  

Good move on the fecal test.  Find out what kind of parasites she has (ask for specific names if your vet can offer that to you).  Then you can pick the right treatment.  If the Ivermectin turns out to be warranted, you will want to retreat in the next four days.


----------



## elevan (Aug 6, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Vaccinate the goat with CD&T soon.  There are other vaccinations out there to consider but this is one is standard procedure for keeping your goats healthy (and alive).
> 
> Good move on the fecal test.  Find out what kind of parasites she has (ask for specific names if your vet can offer that to you).  Then you can pick the right treatment.  If the Ivermectin turns out to be warranted, you will want to retreat in the next four days.


x2


----------



## tbarry2185 (Aug 6, 2013)

With vaccination does it all have to be used at once or refrigerated and used again?


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 6, 2013)

It can be refrigerate and reused, as long as it doesn't have floaty thungs at the bottom.


----------



## elevan (Aug 6, 2013)

Many goat owners use what we need and refrigerate the rest without problems.


----------



## tbarry2185 (Aug 6, 2013)

I gave her some pedialyte tonight.  She is eating a lot of hay.  It has turned to a mushy brown and green poop.  I don't have any antibiotic on me vet is suppose to let me know stool sample results tomorrow.  I'm so nervous some prayers and any advice our way would be great.  When I came in house tonight she was active and eating hay I didn't give her any grain tonight.....


----------



## woodsie (Aug 7, 2013)

If she's eating well and not dehydrated your doing really well.   Best not to try too many things if she's not deteriorating and get results from your vet. 

If diarrhea gets really bad a package of gelatin, made into a paste and syringed (orally) will help to slow the runs. I have also had really good results with a slippery elm concoction (recipe is in emergency section with a scouring buckling), you can find slippery elm in tea section of health food store.


----------



## elevan (Aug 7, 2013)

woodsie said:
			
		

> If diarrhea gets really bad a package of gelatin, made into a paste and syringed (orally) will help to slow the runs.


x2


----------



## tbarry2185 (Aug 7, 2013)

So it is coccidea in the two young goats.  I got albon from the vet for them. I gave them probiotics when I first saw the problem.  How often should I give it to make sure the good bacteria in the rumen keeps up?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 7, 2013)

Good, albon should make a big difference quickly.  How much did they say to give?  Probios once a day is good.  I would do it for a day or two past the end of treatment with the albon.


----------



## tbarry2185 (Aug 7, 2013)

The goats weight 20-25 pounds roughly so they said first day 10cc then 5cc the next 4 days....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 8, 2013)

Sounds like you found a good vet.   building a relationship with a vet will help, because if they see your goats/animals one or two times they may be willing to answer other questions over the phone. Our vet you almost have to beg to come out.  He always asks, "well you could do this, or I could come out and take a look, but not sure that is worth your money." LOL.


----------



## tbarry2185 (Aug 8, 2013)

The funny thing is he doesn't usually do farm animals he just did crash course online and we collaborated with my research.  He is dog cat vet but also does reptiles and small animals so he was just helping me out...


----------



## tbarry2185 (Aug 9, 2013)

Update poop still runny but very active eating running around.... Since the albon taste like bannanas they think it is fantastic... So hoping all continues to go well....


----------



## elevan (Aug 9, 2013)

That's one of the reasons I prefer Albon suspension...it's very easy to give since they find it so yummy.

Glad things are going well.

You can give some gelatin powder (Jello) with enough water to liquify it and drench orally to slow down those scours.


----------



## tbarry2185 (Aug 10, 2013)

Since they have been doing ok I didn't want to to let the bad stuff get out.  Now when everyone keeps saying gelatin do we mean that clear stuff or like jello....


----------



## animalmom (Aug 10, 2013)

tbarry, that is a great question!  What exactly is used... a small box of Jello, or packages of gelatin?  If it is the little packages of gelatin, then how many?

Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## elevan (Aug 10, 2013)

A box of Jello is just fine  

eta:  Either one will work...gelatin packs or Jello...Jello is just flavored and easier to find in the USA (and most goats like the flavor)


----------

